
Order in the Court: Explaining Japan’s 99.9% Conviction Rate - laurieg
https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-topics/c05401/order-in-the-court-explaining-japan%E2%80%99s-99-9-conviction-rate.html
======
pseingatl
The US federal conviction rate is nearly as high. You achieve this by limiting
discovery of evidence until the moment of trial. There is a greater exchange
of information in a supermarket fall-down case than there is in any criminal
case.

~~~
mdorazio
I'm not sure that's a fair comparison since the Federal level of prosecutions
in the US is absolutely dominated by immigration cases (~70%) and drug cases
(~10%)[1], which tend to be pretty open and shut in terms of preponderance of
evidence. I don't have enough data to tell if the remaining 20% are really
convicted at the same high rate or not.

[1]
[https://trac.syr.edu/tracreports/crim/540/](https://trac.syr.edu/tracreports/crim/540/)

